# 2007 Tiagra, Sora



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Although there won't be any exciting changes in the DA/Ultegra/105 camp for 2007, it looks
like Tiagra will become a restyled 10speed gruppo & Sora gets Tiagra's hand-me-downs (albeit with 8 speed guts)

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article.asp?UAN=1085

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000A5S9IU/nextag-sg-20/ref=nosim

Sorry if this is old news - I tried searching first.


----------

